# Correct chipping grip & ball position



## Huwey12 (Apr 15, 2015)

I had lesson this week (first one in years). We concentrated on chipping and how things have changed and a bit confusing

i was taught feet 6 inches apart, ball off my back foot and 2 knuckles showing on my right hand (being a leftie) and change clubs to suit the distance, years ago

This pro had the ball placed in the middle of my stance and control the trajectory by changing my grip from weak, for a higher loft and less roll, to a stronger grip for a lower shot and more roll, using less irons
Both techniques were 60-40 favouring the front foot

My question is should I stick with the new or old way of chipping, as the new way, in my mind has a few more variables and is making me a bit more inconsistent, maybe more practise is needed

Cheers


----------



## bobmac (Apr 15, 2015)

Were you having problems with your chipping before your lesson?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 15, 2015)

This will sound weird, but it's something I read elsewhere.

Play some difficult shots ie downhill, short sided etc, one handed.
Try each hand in turn.

Better with RH, use old technique.
Better with LH, use new technique.

Or....

Why pay for a lesson if you're not going to do what the pro suggests?

Or....

Try both and figure out which works for you.

Personally, I'm ball in middle, use bounce, but change club for different trajectories.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 15, 2015)

In "The Art of the Short Game" by Stan Utley,short game wizard http://www.amazon.co.uk/Art-Short-G...336&sr=8-1&keywords=the+art+of+the+short+game he explains why it is better to favour the left side & middle of the stance. All to do with a shallower impact & less chance of digging in behind the ball or hitting it thin. Great book, Utley holds the record for the lowest number of putts, 7, in 9 holes of a PGA Tour event, which he puts down to a good short game rather than good putting.


----------



## Huwey12 (Apr 15, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Were you having problems with your chipping before your lesson?
		
Click to expand...

No not really Bob, sometimes one occasionally might fly across the green being a bit thin or a chunk shot but quite rare
I seem to be getting nicer contact but my distances are all over the place


----------



## Huwey12 (Apr 15, 2015)

Region3 said:



			This will sound weird, but it's something I read elsewhere.

Play some difficult shots ie downhill, short sided etc, one handed.
Try each hand in turn.

Better with RH, use old technique.
Better with LH, use new technique.

Or....

Why pay for a lesson if you're not going to do what the pro suggests?

Or....

Try both and figure out which works for you.

Personally, I'm ball in middle, use bounce, but change club for different trajectories.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean about paying Region, but it's hard to change after years of the same old way. I can see the benefits of the new way, I suppose it's the proverbial can't teach an old dog new tricks, it's just that My mind is caught between the two


----------



## Huwey12 (Apr 15, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			In "The Art of the Short Game" by Stan Utley,short game wizard http://www.amazon.co.uk/Art-Short-G...336&sr=8-1&keywords=the+art+of+the+short+game he explains why it is better to favour the left side & middle of the stance. All to do with a shallower impact & less chance of digging in behind the ball or hitting it thin. Great book, Utley holds the record for the lowest number of putts, 7, in 9 holes of a PGA Tour event, which he puts down to a good short game rather than good putting.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my reply to Bob about thin & fat shots. The middle of the stance gives me better contact with very little chance of these errors. Hmm I think I'll stick with the new way


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 15, 2015)

I've just had an epiphany. My chipping & short pitches have been very poor & it occurred to me today that perhaps I wasn't addressing with the hands in front of the ball. Concentrated on this & what a huge difference it made. It seemed to get the club going back on a much better plane can even the mi***** (all right mis hits!) were acceptable instead of dribbling a couple of yards,the way they usually do.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 15, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Play some difficult shots ie downhill, short sided etc, one handed.
Try each hand in turn.

Better with RH, use old technique.
Better with LH, use new technique.

.
		
Click to expand...

Should this not be the other way around?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 15, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Should this not be the other way around?
		
Click to expand...

It's the way I remember it at least. I could be wrong.

The OP did mention being left handed.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm quite old school when it comes to chipping.

Ball position centre to a ball back and point the butt end of the grip at my left hip (right handed).

Weight on my lead foot.

I like to play a running chip as it feels I have more distance control. 


I can play the spinning chip by changing my address but only play this when chipping to a tight pin. 

It's all about consistency for me


----------



## Huwey12 (Apr 15, 2015)

Gareth said:



			I'm quite old school when it comes to chipping.

Ball position centre to a ball back and point the butt end of the grip at my left hip (right handed).

Weight on my lead foot.

I like to play a running chip as it feels I have more distance control. 


I can play the spinning chip by changing my address but only play this when chipping to a tight pin. 

It's all about consistency for me 

Click to expand...

Gareth, have you ever tried changing your grip from strong to weak to alter the trajectory, this is what I find hard to grasp


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 15, 2015)

Region3 said:



			It's the way I remember it at least. I could be wrong.

The OP did mention being left handed.
		
Click to expand...

For a left hander I think you have it the right way round.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 15, 2015)

Huwey12 said:



			Gareth, have you ever tried changing your grip from strong to weak to alter the trajectory, this is what I find hard to grasp
		
Click to expand...

Not really if I'm honest.

If I want to pitch the ball a little higher I'll move the ball forward to present more loft at impact.

Do don't intentionally do anything with my grip.


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 15, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Not really if I'm honest.

If I want to pitch the ball a little higher I'll move the ball forward to present more loft at impact.

Do don't intentionally do anything with my grip.
		
Click to expand...

Watching Tom Watson's  "lessons of a lifetime" on Sky On Demand the other day and he advocates the Strong / Weak grip combo and demonstrates impeccably.

In my humble there seem to be more an one way to make a chipping omelette. The right one is the one that works for you I guess.

Just need to find mine


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 15, 2015)

[video=youtube;18ns11HzCgI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18ns11HzCgI[/video]


----------

